# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Θέλω να συνδεθώ!

## grad

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλώς σας βρήκα!  ::  

Ζητώ βοήθεια για το πως θα συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο. Είμαι παντελώς νέος, δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμη τον εξοπλισμό και θα ήθελα κάποιες συμβουλές από τους πιο παλιούς. Γράφτηκα στο WiND με όνομα *hgiagiamou (#11321)* και από ότι είδα είμαι σχετικά κοντά με τους igna, SV1FZZ, Ryloth και PanosPetr. 

Όποιος από τους παραπάνω μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει ας επικοινωνήσει για να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση.

Στέλνω και κάποιες φωτο από την ταράτσα μου.

----------


## christopher

Χμμμ  ::  ......... ζόρικα τα πράγματα.....
Γιατί όσοι θέλουν να συνδεθούν είναι το πολύ σε διώροφα;;;  ::   ::   ::  

Για igna δύσκολα ... αλλά ένα σκανάρισμα θα σε πείσει.
Για FZZ ... δε νομίζω (δεν έχει omni).
Για ryloth ... πολύ δύσκολο (με βάση τις φωτογραφίες)
Για PanosPetr... αδύνατο (δεν έχει access point!!!)

Κοινώς...την πάτησες!  ::   ::   :: 

Κάτι θα γίνει όμως. Θα βρούμε μια λύση.

Κανόνισε για ένα σκανάρισμα πρώτα και μετά ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες.

*Χρόνια Πολλά*!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μην απογοητευεσε για αρχη αν κανεις σκαν και δεν βλεπεις φως αρχισε επαφες με γειτονες με καλυτερη θεα απο σενα και θα βγεις μονοκατοικια ειμαι και γω αλλα αμα το γουσταρεις και τοπαλεψεις με υπομονη θα το καταφερεις

----------


## PanosPetr

Έλα να βλέπω λίγο αισιοδοξία. Κάτι θα γίνει και για σένα αλλά πρέπει να προηγηθεί scan.

----------


## endless

Χρόνια πόλλα σε όλους παιδιά.

Είμαι και εγώ καινούριος δεν έχω αγοράσει εξοπλισμό αλλά σκοπεύω...
Endless #11323 είμαι δίπλα στην πλατεία και πολύ κοντά στoν igna, αλλά υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα... μένω στον 1ο ενώ η πολυκατοικία έχει 5 ορόφους  ::   ::   ::  

Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με το scan και τον εξοπλισμό???

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και καλές γιορτές σε όλους

----------


## grad

Πώπω απογοήτευση! Γιατί τόσο άσχημα ρε παιδιά; Αφού απέχω γύρω στα 350 μέτρα από τον *SV1FZZ*; 

Πείτε μου εσείς, να το δώσω αύριο αντιπαροχή το διώροφο να το κάνουν εξαώροφη και να μου μείνει το ρετιρέ;

Πώς μπορώ να κάνω αυτό το scan; Τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται;

----------


## PanosPetr

Μη διανοηθείς να το δώσεις αντιπαροχή! Έχει γεμίσει με θηρία όλη η Πετρούπολη. Για το scan χρειάζεται ένα laptop, ασύρματη κάρτα και εξωτερική κεραία. Αν δεν έχεις τον εξοπλισμό μην ανησυχείς. Κάποιος θα βρεθεί να έρθει εκεί για να γνωριστείτε και να σε βοηθήσει. Απλά κανόνας Νο 1 για το AWMN: Να έχεις υπομονή και καλή διάθεση. Τώρα είναι και χρονιάρες μέρες. Άλλοι λοίπουν, άλλοι τα πίνουμε και άλλοι απλά κρυώνουμε για ταρατσάδες...  :: 
Έλα και στο επόμενο meeting να γνωριστούμε από κοντά.

----------


## ryloth

Φίλε μου grad,
δέν μπορώ να ξέρω ακριβώς απο τις φωτογραφίες
αλλά όπως φαίνεται
και access points στα 15μ να είχαμε δεν μας πιάνεις (fzz , ryloth, panospetr)
Δέν παίζει ρόλο οτι είσαι στα 350μ αλλά έχεις κάτι θηρία ανάμεσ απου δέν περναεί τίποτε 

Και για τους 2 (Grad & endless) σας μάλλον ο Igna είναι η λύση
θα κοιτάξω όποτε μπορέσω , του χρόνου δηλαδή  ::   ::  
να περάσω για σκανάρισμα

----------


## igna

> Χρόνια Πολλά και καλώς σας βρήκα!  
> 
> Ζητώ βοήθεια για το πως θα συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο. Είμαι παντελώς νέος, δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμη τον εξοπλισμό και θα ήθελα κάποιες συμβουλές από τους πιο παλιούς. Γράφτηκα στο WiND με όνομα *hgiagiamou (#11321)* και από ότι είδα είμαι σχετικά κοντά με τους igna, SV1FZZ, Ryloth και PanosPetr. 
> 
> Όποιος από τους παραπάνω μπορεί να με διαφωτίσει ας επικοινωνήσει για να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση.
> 
> Στέλνω και κάποιες φωτο από την ταράτσα μου.


Μας κόβει το βουνό εμάς εκτός αν βλέπω λάθος τη foto  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Φίλε μου grad,
> δέν μπορώ να ξέρω ακριβώς απο τις φωτογραφίες
> αλλά όπως φαίνεται
> και access points στα 15μ να είχαμε δεν μας πιάνεις (fzz , ryloth, panospetr)
> Δέν παίζει ρόλο οτι είσαι στα 350μ αλλά έχεις κάτι θηρία ανάμεσα απου δέν περναεί τίποτε 
> 
> Και για τους 2 (Grad & endless) σας μάλλον ο Igna είναι η λύση
> θα κοιτάξω όποτε μπορέσω , του χρόνου δηλαδή   
> να περάσω για σκανάρισμα


+++++ 
Κανόνισε για scan στα παλληκάρια να τα συνδέσουμε... 
Οι φωτός είναι μόνο 3, δε φτάνουν για 360 μοίρες κάλυψη. 
Κάτι μπορεί να περνάει, στο μεταξύ υπολογίστε κανά δώμα άλλα 3 μέτρα, κανά 4μετρο ιστό = άλλα 7 μέτρα κλπ κλπ κλπ 
Καμια τρύπα από δω, καμια τρύπα από κει, κάτι θα γίνει.

Αντιπαροχή να το δώσεις grad, και λεφτά θα βγάλεις και διαμερίσματα καινούργια και πιο πολύ ήλιο και θέα θα έχεις πλεόν. Θα το παίξεις ρομαντικός με 4-5 ορόφους διαφορά γύρω γύρω? 
Στο μεταξύ υπάρχει νόμος που μπορείς να σταματήσεις οικοδομή επειδή θα σου κλείνει το φως του ήλιου. Έχει δικαίωμα ο κάθε πολίτης από το σπίτι του να βλέπει τον ήλιο... No Comments

----------


## ryloth

igna έχει το βουναλάκι ανάμεσα 
αλλά ίσως περνάει κάτι απο την ομνι σου
που δέν φαίνεται απο τόσο χαμηλά.
Θα δούμε....

----------


## igna

> igna έχει το βουναλάκι ανάμεσα 
> αλλά ίσως περνάει κάτι απο την ομνι σου
> που δέν φαίνεται απο τόσο χαμηλά.
> Θα δούμε....


Μόνο με ένα scan θα δούμε  ::   ::

----------


## christopher

grad... ο FZZ έχει ΑΡ που κοιτάζει Νότια , ακριβώς αντίθετα από σένα. Δεν μπορείς να τον πιάσεις. Δεν έχει omni.

Καλή πρωτοχρονιά!

----------


## grad

Κι εγώ λυπάμει που δεν έχουν omni οι φίλοι μας αλλά ρε παιδιά, συγγνώμη κιόλας, τι είναι αυτό το omni??? Είναι δύσκολο να βάλει κάποιος ένα omni;

----------


## Sam_GR

> Κι εγώ λυπάμει που δεν έχουν omni οι φίλοι μας αλλά ρε παιδιά, συγγνώμη κιόλας, τι είναι αυτό το omni??? Είναι δύσκολο να βάλει κάποιος ένα omni;


Διάβασε αυτό για αρχή.

http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf

----------


## grad

::  Καλή και Ασύρματη Χρονιά σε Όλους σας!

Και έπειτα από την ανάγνωση του pdf μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία: Έχει φάει κανείς καμιά τρελή σαβούρα από καμιά κεραία; Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα εκεί που ανεβαίνουν...

----------


## TeslaCoil

Φιλος αν εισαι προσεκτικος οχι!!

η γιαγια μου επισης μενει κοντα στο στιγμα που εβαλες

τωρα ειμαι φανταρος
θα τα πουμε απο κοντα αν ειναι!!

προς το παρον διαβασε το plugmein και forum

τα παιδεια θα σε βοηθησουν αρκει να θελεις και εσυ να ασχολιθεις

----------


## papashark

> Καλή και Ασύρματη Χρονιά σε Όλους σας!
> 
> Και έπειτα από την ανάγνωση του pdf μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία: Έχει φάει κανείς καμιά τρελή σαβούρα από καμιά κεραία; Είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα εκεί που ανεβαίνουν...


Eχω φάει στην ταράτσα του 1540 με πολύ χίονι και πάγο....  ::

----------


## endless

Καλή χρόνια σε όλους παιδιά ...

Ελπίζω να κανονιστεί κανένα meeting να σας γνωρίσω από κοντά...

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο igna πρέπει να είναι 2 ταράτσες πιο πέρα...

Εγώ βρίσκομαι Χάλκης πίσω από το σκλαβενίτη στον πεζόδρομο νομίζω ότι μας χωρίζει μόνο ένας δρόμος  ::  ... πιο πολύ ανησυχώ που βρίσκομαι στον 1ο όροφο...  ::

----------


## grad

igna είχα ανέβει χθες στην ταράτσα μου με ένα laptop και με ένα scanning σε ανακάλυψα! Βέβαια από την ταράτσα "έβλεπα" 2 δίκτυα:

awmn_6985_igna
awmn_3860_test

Ποιός είναι το "test";

----------


## DiTz

> igna είχα ανέβει χθες στην ταράτσα μου με ένα laptop και με ένα scanning σε ανακάλυψα! Βέβαια από την ταράτσα "έβλεπα" 2 δίκτυα:
> 
> awmn_6985_igna
> awmn_3860_test
> 
> Ποιός είναι το "test";


http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=3860

----------


## grad

Ρε DiTz πλάκα μου κάνεις; Αυτό δε θα ήταν ασύρματο δίκτυο... Δίκτυο με τηλεμεταφορές θα ήταν  ::  Λες να πιάνω κόμβο του Δήμου Ζωγράφου από την Πετρούπολη  ::  Να υποθέσω ότι δεν είσαι από Αθήνα;

----------


## igna

> igna είχα ανέβει χθες στην ταράτσα μου με ένα laptop και με ένα scanning σε ανακάλυψα! Βέβαια από την ταράτσα "έβλεπα" 2 δίκτυα:
> 
> awmn_6985_igna
> awmn_3860_test
> 
> Ποιός είναι το "test";


Στείλε με ΡΜ το τηλ να μιλήσουμε

----------


## christopher

grad... αυτό που έπιασες ήταν όντως το ΑΡ του SV1BDS-2 (#3860) άσχετο αν απέχετε 11.8km. Με τι ισχύ τον έπιασες;

Το "awmn_3860_test " δηλώνει οτι τρέχει το ΑΡ δοκιμαστικά και όχι οτι έχει backbone σε b με κάποιον ονόματι "test". Εξάλλου τα bb σε b έχουν σχεδόν καταργηθεί. 

Όντως το δίκτυο είναι "τηλεμεταφορές" αν κάποιος παίζει σε full ισχύ ή αν ο "ζεστός αέρας φέρνει το σήμα απαλά απαλά στο σπίτι σου" από του Ζωγράφου "μέσα από μυστικό κανάλι-δίαυλο που ως γνωστόν χρησιμοποιούσαν οι αρχαίοι για τις επικοινωνίες τους και περνάει ακριβώς πάνω από το σπίτι σου"!  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Κοίταξε αν τον ξαναπιάνεις και με τι ισχύ.  ::

----------


## christopher

Ρε συ...με την κεραία του φορητού σκάναρες και τον έπιασες στου Ζωγράφου ή με εξοπλισμό;;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Είναι ένα interface του φίλτατου sv1bds σε 802.11b το οποίο κοιτάζει προς τον sv1fzz...

Μην τρελένεστε... Κάποιο beacon θα έπιασε... Τίποτα παραπάνω...

Δεν είναι ap...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## Θνασης

ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΟΣΑ!!!!!

----------


## grad

Πάντως εγώ το έπιασα με ένα απλό laptop, με την ενσωματωμένη κάρτα που είχε. Χωρίς άλλους εξοπλισμούς και μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο με ένα απλό laptop να πιάνω Ζωγράφου!

----------


## nikpet

> Πάντως εγώ το έπιασα με ένα απλό laptop, με την ενσωματωμένη κάρτα που είχε. Χωρίς άλλους εξοπλισμούς και μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο με ένα απλό laptop να πιάνω Ζωγράφου!



Γενικά στα ασύρματα δίκτυα θα δεις πολλά που δεν σου φαίνονται λογικά...  :: 

Από ανθρώπους έως συσκευές...


Απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές!!

----------


## grad

> ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΟΣΑ!!!!!


  ::   ::   ::  

Κεφαλαία γράμματα, άμεση απαίτηση, λαϊκή αργκό (ΛΙΟΣΑ αντί Άνω Λιόσια ή Ίλιον), πολλά θαυμαστικά, λιτός τρόπος διατύπωσης χωρίς περιττές λεπτομέρειες.

Φίλε Θνάση πρέπει να είσαι και γ**ώ τα άτομα! Σε πάω!

----------


## endless

Grad τώρα με τρέλανες ... να δοκιμάσω και εγώ μόνο με το laptop που έχω??? θα δοκιμάσω και θα στείλω και φωτογραφίες ....

για να δούμε τι θα γίνει...

----------


## christopher

Χμμμ  ::  έτσι εξηγείται....... είπα και 'γω...  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αλλά και πάλι beacon στα 12km με φορητό!!!

O FZZ θέλει να κάνει link με Ζωγράφου στα 11.5km;
Ενημερωμένο σε βλέπω Nikpet!!!

----------


## grad

Παιδιά για του λόγου το αληθές παραθέτω και το screenshot από το laptop.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Παιδιά για του λόγου το αληθές παραθέτω και το screenshot από το laptop.


Ρίχνει ισχύ το laptop?  ::

----------


## endless

Παιδιά ανέβηκα ταράτσα για να βγάλω φωτό και για scan αλλά για κακή μου τύχη μου χάλασε η μπαταρία από το laptop  ::  και τελικα scan δεν έκανα. Φωτό όμως τράβηξα και ιδού κάτι που μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον περίπου στα 200 μ. *"Δεν είμαι σίγουρος μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος"*

----------


## christopher

Άμεση οπτική με ..... Igna στα 535m!!!

----------


## endless

Εδώ σας ρίχνω και μερικές άλλες. Αν κάποιος από τους παλιούς έχει λίγο χρόνο και θέλει να με βοηθήσει ας ρίξει ένα post να του στείλω pm το τηλ μου.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## babisbabis

Εσυ εισαι καρφωτος για igna.
Αν στο μελλον ενδιαφερθεις για ΒΒ, εισαι σε αρκετα κομβικο σημειο.
Δεν μπορω ομως να καταλαβω αν βλεπομαστε... Λιγο δυσκολο αλλα ισως...

----------


## acoul

με τέτοια θέα μου τρέχουν τα σάλια ... όλη η Αθήνα στο πιάτο ...

----------


## endless

> Άμεση οπτική με ..... Igna στα 535m!!!


Νομίζω πολύ πιο κοντά... μάλλον κοντά στα 200μ

----------


## kats

> Εδώ σας ρίχνω και μερικές άλλες. Αν κάποιος από τους παλιούς έχει λίγο χρόνο και θέλει να με βοηθήσει ας ρίξει ένα post να του στείλω pm το τηλ μου.
> Ευχαριστώ


Σε αεροστατο εχεις ανεβει και τραβας φωτογραφιεςι ?  ::  
Καλη φαση...ωραια οπτικη

----------


## christopher

endless σε μπέρδεψα με τον grad....  ::  . Όντως είστε στα 150m περίπου. Συνεννοήσου με τον Igna μόλις επιστρέψει μετά από καμιά βδομάδα. Μπορείς άνετα να συνδεθείς πάνω του και με φορητό από το σπίτι σου.

Να μην σου πω ότι, αν έχεις όρεξη...... μπορεί και να σε εκμεταλευτούμε στεγνά!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

Δικος μου ειναι !!!!
Ισως κατι να φαινεται απο την φωτο  :: 
 ::  ::

----------


## christopher

Babis πέρασα σήμερα από τον δρόμο σου. Δική σου είναι η κεραία που φαίνεται κατά 90%. Κάνε παιχνίδι.  ::   ::

----------


## endless

> endless σε μπέρδεψα με τον grad....  . Όντως είστε στα 150m περίπου. Συνεννοήσου με τον Igna μόλις επιστρέψει μετά από καμιά βδομάδα. Μπορείς άνετα να συνδεθείς πάνω του και με φορητό από το σπίτι σου.
> 
> Να μην σου πω ότι, αν έχεις όρεξη...... μπορεί και να σε εκμεταλευτούμε στεγνά!!!


Παιδιά έχω όρεξη και πολύ μάλιστα... πιστεύω πως όντως έχω πολύ καλό οπτικό πεδίο με πολλούς για να παιχτεί κάτι παραπάνω από client. Μόνο με φορητό δεν γίνεται γιατί βρίσκομαι στον 1ο όροφο  ::  τεσπα ...ΟΚ λοιπόν αναμένω την επιστροφή του Igna και θα δούμε τι θα κάνουμε ... babis μάλλον ναι γιατί νομίζω πως βρίσκομαι αναμεσάς σας

----------


## ryloth

Έεεεεελα να ανεβαίνει η περιοχή
που είσασταν κρυμμένοι τόσο καιρό οοορέ παλικάρια  ::   ::   :: 

Την τρίτη θα φύγω εκτός αθηνών μέχρι κυριακή
όταν γυρίσω για ότι βοήθεια θέλετε εδώ είμαι  ::

----------


## endless

Από όσο έχω καταλάβει για client χρειάζομαι: μία κεραία (πιάτο???) , feeder (το οποίο νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με το lnb στα δορυφορικά???), κάρτα δικτύου που να υποστιρίζει 802.11b με υποδοχή για εξωτερική κεραία και ρύθμιση ισχύς εξόδου, φαντάζομαι PCI ??? και τέλος καλώδια - βύσματα ( coaxial ???? utp??? ).
Νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζομαι ρεύμα στην ταράτσα. Με απασχολεί το καλώδιο καθώς μου φαίνεται πως χρειάζεται να τραβήξω γύρω στα 30 μέτρα.

Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά post και τις οδηγίες που έχετε αλλά από ότι φαίνεται παίζει αρκετά μεγάλο ρόλο ο εξοπλισμός του ΑΡ που θα παίσεις για να συνδεθείς.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Από όσο έχω καταλάβει για client χρειάζομαι: μία κεραία (πιάτο???) , feeder (το οποίο νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι αντίστοιχο με το lnb στα δορυφορικά???), κάρτα δικτύου που να υποστιρίζει 802.11b με υποδοχή για εξωτερική κεραία και ρύθμιση ισχύς εξόδου, φαντάζομαι PCI ??? και τέλος καλώδια - βύσματα ( coaxial ???? utp??? ).
> Νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζομαι ρεύμα στην ταράτσα. Με απασχολεί το καλώδιο καθώς μου φαίνεται πως χρειάζεται να τραβήξω γύρω στα 30 μέτρα.
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά post και τις οδηγίες που έχετε αλλά από ότι φαίνεται παίζει αρκετά μεγάλο ρόλο ο εξοπλισμός του ΑΡ που θα παίσεις για να συνδεθείς.


Περί των 30m να σου πω ότι οι απώλειες που θα έχεις ακ΄΄ομα και με καλής ποιότητας καλώδιο είναι απίστευτες (τόσο που δεν θα πιάνεις ούτε την διπλανή πολυκατοικία και το κόστος είναι 2.5€/m.

Άρα υποχρεωτικά θα πρέπει να βάλεις κάποια συσκευή (παλιό Η/Υ, wrt, wap , wg ή κάτι τέτοιο) όσο πιο κοντά στο πιάτο σου γίνεται και να την τροφοδοτήσεις με ρεύμα.
Μια καλή λύση είναι το POE, για ρίξε μια ματιά στα σχετικά post!

----------


## manoskol

Μόλις είδα τις φωτο του endless θα ειναι απλα εγκληματικο για την περιοχη αν γινει κομβος με 4-5 λινκ και μην εχει τουλάχιστον 3-4 με πετρούπολη
Προτεινω Igna, Fencer, Ryloth (αν και νομιζω οτι ο Μάνος μιλαει με Ιγνατιο μεσω του 780 ::  και κάποιον απο Ιλιον και μετα καντε και κανα μακρινο στα 3-4 χλμ με κάποιον κομβο που εχει αρκετα links....
Σκευτείτε το....  :: 
Θα βγείτε οφελειμενοι όλοι .... γενικα ελπιζω αν ειναι να γινει κατι να το
σχεδιασετε λιγο.... 
Τώρα ολα αυτα αν δεν μεινεις client endless και θες να γινεις κομβος γενικά
θα σου προτεινα ταρατσοpc all the way.....

----------


## babisbabis

Τα συζητησαμε αυτα στο μιτινγκ.
Ο Γιωργος (endless) προτιθεται να αρχισει δυναμικα.  :: 
Πρωτα ομως να σιγουρευτουν καποια πραγματα οσον αφορα στην πολυκατοικια που μενει...  :: 
Καλη σκεψη ειναι και το igna - endless - babisbabis - ryloth.
Οταν γυρισει ο Μανος, θα δουμε αν εχουμε μελλον μεταξυ μας...
 ::

----------


## manoskol

Ναι καταλαβαινω οτι ολοι θέλετε να βολευτειται αλλα...
αν δεν βγάλετε link με fencer βλέπω fencer-geosia να
μένουν αποκομενοι απο πετρουπολη for ever... και δεν ξέρω για ποσο καιρο 
ακομα μπορω να πεισω τον awpnet να κρατήσει το μακρυνο ομολογουμενος
link για 2 κόμβους..... αν περναμε κανα route κατι γινόταν αλλα εχουν περασει 6 μηνες και ακομα τιποτα....  ::

----------


## babisbabis

> *Ναι καταλαβαινω οτι ολοι θέλετε να βολευτειται* αλλα...
> αν δεν βγάλετε link με fencer βλέπω fencer-geosia να
> μένουν αποκομενοι απο πετρουπολη for ever... και δεν ξέρω για ποσο καιρο 
> ακομα μπορω να πεισω τον awpnet να κρατήσει το μακρυνο ομολογουμενος
> link για 2 κόμβους..... αν περναμε κανα route κατι γινόταν αλλα εχουν περασει 6 μηνες και ακομα τιποτα....


Απο που συμπεραινεις οτι συμβαινει αυτο?
Με το Χριστοφορο θελαμε να συνδεθουμε καιρο τωρα, αλλα δυστυχως δεν βλεπομαστε  ::  Πρεπει να μπουν μεγαλοι ιστοι και απο τις 2 πλευρες, και *ισως* να υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα... Πανω απο 6μετρο μου ειναι δυσκολο να βαλω, οπως καταλαβαινεις...
Στη συναντηση ειπαμε οτι μακαρι να γινοταν το ryloth - babisbabis - endless - igna - rabbithole - Doukas - Geosia - Fencer - nikoscat - ryloth....
Ομως Μανο στα λογια ειναι ολα πιο ευκολα. Στην πραγματικοτητα, η συνδεση των κομβων της Πετρουπολης μεταξυ τους, ειναι μεγαλο μανικι....
Ειναι ομως και το ζητουμενο...
Βρηκε και ο Χριστοφορος καιρο για να παει φανταρος...
 ::

----------


## manoskol

Ok τότε θα κανουμε υπομονη.... 
το κακο ειναι οτι εχω στειλει pm στον geosia
εδώ και 1 εβδομαδα και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακρόαση.....  ::

----------


## babisbabis

Και εγω του εχω στειλει.
Νομιζω εχει εξεταστικη? (??)
Δεν θυμαμαι...

----------


## babisbabis

@endless:
Γιωργο δεν ανοιγεις ενα thread με τιτλο #11323 endless Πετρουπολη, για να εχεις τα νεα του κομβου σου μαζεμενα? Εκτος κι αν μετανιωσες και τελικα θες μονο client να γινεις...  :: 
Αυτο το ποστ εδω το ειχε ανοιξει ο grad...
Εξαφανιστηκε ο grad...
Τι εγινε τελικα grad?
Κανα σκανακι τιποτα?

----------


## endless

Δεν έχω μετανιώσει, ρε Μπάμπη θέλω να γίνω κόμβος. Το Σάββατο το πρωί θα κάνω την κινησή μου. 
Κολάω ρε γαμώτο λίγο... της είχα πει για κεραιούλα και καλά δορυφορική και ένα καλώδιο προς τα κάτω. Τώρα πρέπει να πω pc στο δώμα, τρύπες στο δώμα,ρεύμα από την πολυκατοικία, ιστός, 3 πιάτα, αντηρίδες...

Ερώτηση: Αν φάω πόρτα υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει κάτι?? Μπορούμε να βάλουμε το pc στην ταράτσα?? Μπορούμε να το προστατέψουμε από βροχή, υγρασία κτλ?? Και αν ΝΑΙ υπάρχει τρόπος, με το ρεύμα τι θα κάνουμε?? Θα τραβήξουμε καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας από τον 1ο που βρίσκομαι???

Από τότε που έφυγα από το meeting αυτά σκέφτομαι. Πέρασα από τον δρόμο πίσω από τον igna οι κεραίες φαίνονται από κάτω, πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό.

Τεσπα το Σάββατο θα κάνω την κινησή μου και αμέσως θα kάνω post. Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά.  ::  

ΥΓ1. Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές μύνημα
ΥΓ2. Μπορεί η ερώτηση να είναι χαζή αλλά sorry είμαι νέος ακόμα.

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχουν και κομψές λύσεις ...

----------


## papashark

> Υπάρχουν και κομψές λύσεις ...


Δηλαδή επειδή το κουτί θα είναι ποιό μεγάλο για να χωράει κανονικό PC μέσα, θα πάψει να είναι κομψή η λύση ?


Ημαρτον.....

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Υπάρχουν και κομψές λύσεις ...
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή επειδή το κουτί θα είναι ποιό μεγάλο για να χωράει κανονικό PC μέσα, θα πάψει να είναι κομψή η λύση ?
> 
> 
> Ημαρτον.....


έχεις photo ?

----------


## manoskol

http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-3141.jpg wireless
http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-3141.jpg inet
 :: 
8740

----------


## endless

> http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-3141.jpg wireless
> http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-3141.jpg inet
> 
> 8740


Ωραία δουλειά!!! Μπορείς να μου δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες???
Το γκρι το καλώδιο τι είναι??? Τροφοδοσία?? Το utp δεν το βλέπω???

----------


## babisbabis

Ψυχραιμια Γιωργο  :: 
Μπορει να μπει εξω το κουτι με το PC, ναι.
Και μαλλον σε κοβω για αυτη τη λυση...
Οσο για το ρευμα, για να εισαι και ανεξαρτητος, μπορεις να ανεβασεις από τον 1ο... Κανονικα θα επρεπε να το βαλεις και σε σωληνα για προστασια.
Θα τα πουμε πιο αναλυτικα  ::

----------


## igna

Δες και απο κοντα  ::   ::  





> Δεν έχω μετανιώσει, ρε Μπάμπη θέλω να γίνω κόμβος. Το Σάββατο το πρωί θα κάνω την κινησή μου. 
> Κολάω ρε γαμώτο λίγο... της είχα πει για κεραιούλα και καλά δορυφορική και ένα καλώδιο προς τα κάτω. Τώρα πρέπει να πω pc στο δώμα, τρύπες στο δώμα,ρεύμα από την πολυκατοικία, ιστός, 3 πιάτα, αντηρίδες...
> 
> Ερώτηση: Αν φάω πόρτα υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει κάτι?? Μπορούμε να βάλουμε το pc στην ταράτσα?? Μπορούμε να το προστατέψουμε από βροχή, υγρασία κτλ?? Και αν ΝΑΙ υπάρχει τρόπος, με το ρεύμα τι θα κάνουμε?? Θα τραβήξουμε καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας από τον 1ο που βρίσκομαι???
> 
> Από τότε που έφυγα από το meeting αυτά σκέφτομαι. Πέρασα από τον δρόμο πίσω από τον igna οι κεραίες φαίνονται από κάτω, πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό.
> 
> Τεσπα το Σάββατο θα κάνω την κινησή μου και αμέσως θα kάνω post. Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά.  
> 
> ...

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-3141.jpg wireless
> http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-3141.jpg inet
> 
> 8740
> 
> 
> Ωραία δουλειά!!! Μπορείς να μου δώσεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες???
> Το γκρι το καλώδιο τι είναι??? Τροφοδοσία?? Το utp δεν το βλέπω???


Το καλώδιο ρευματος αλλα και το utp ερχονται σε σωλήνες κουβιδη σπιραλ βαρέου τυπου (γκρι) διαορετικές μεταξύ τους.
Το hagger κουτι ειναι το FL05 με πλατη και κλειδαρια, και ειναι στερεωμένο 
πάνω στον ιστο, με πατέντα (με δυο Μ για τοιχο και δυο 
λαμες ολα απο praktiker....)  ::  Το απο κατω κουτι είναι ενα ups !!!!
κομβος 8740

----------


## acoul

αγαπάμε τον πλανήτη και προσέχουμε το θέμα του θερμοκηπίου ... προτιμούμε embedded λύσεις !!

----------


## ngia

> αγαπάμε τον πλανήτη και προσέχουμε το θέμα του θερμοκηπίου ... προτιμούμε embedded λύσεις !!
> 
> http://gallery.ozo.com/data/scaled/AWMN ... g_0007.jpg


Ο κόμβος της εεχι είχε σχέση με την οικολογία, όσο το wifi με τα θερμοκήπια.. 



> ΕΕΧΙ Christmas tree 2005: Internet,Wireless


Αντίθετα αν δεν ήταν έτσι εκτρωματικός (5 κουτιά και 6 πιάτα σε ένα ιστό), και είχες κρατήσει το μέτρο, θα είχε παραμείνει σήμερα..

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> αγαπάμε τον πλανήτη και προσέχουμε το θέμα του θερμοκηπίου ... προτιμούμε embedded λύσεις !!
> 
> http://gallery.ozo.com/data/scaled/AWMN ... g_0007.jpg
> 
> 
> Ο κόμβος της εεχι είχε σχέση με την οικολογία, όσο το wifi με τα θερμοκήπια.. 
> 
> ...


ο κάθε γονιός έχει μια τάση να βλέπει τα παιδιά του ως τα ωραιότερα του κόσμου. Υπάρχει και μια φουρνιά που βλέπει όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά ως εκτρώματα ... ανθρώπινες οι αδυναμίες και τα πάθη !!

----------


## john70

> ο κάθε γονιός έχει μια τάση να βλέπει τα παιδιά του ως τα ωραιότερα του κόσμου. Υπάρχει και μια φουρνιά που βλέπει όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά ως εκτρώματα ... ανθρώπινες οι αδυναμίες και τα πάθη !!



Αλέξανδρε ...

Τελικά μήπως γράφεις το σενάριο για την "Μαρία την Άσχημη" ?

Δεν έχεις καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα ? Εκτος εάν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η επιβίωση του κόμβου , παρα μόνο το αρχικό setup ώστε να προσθέσεις τις φωτο στο cv σου και μετά ας ρημάξει ?

Βιοσημότητα θέλουμε και αξιοπιστία (ειδικά για αυτό βάζουμε ΜΤΙΚ) 

Ορθολογιστική εγκατάσταση , χωρίς να προκαλούμε και σωστή χρήση .

----------


## acoul

> ...


Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά !!

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά !!


Είδα την αρχή ... μόνο , μιά και η ροή είναι πιο αργή και απο Αγγελόπουλο ... το resume ειναι πάντως ένα και μάλλον σε αφορά ...

"Κουνια που σε κούναγε"

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> ...


 ... ξέρεις θα έριχνες περισσότερα κορίτσια αν το έπαιζες και λίγο κουλτουριάρης που και που ... από sato γράφεις ή κρεβάτι ... ?? μια που σου σέρνεται η σύνδεση πάρε λίγο τέξτ για αλλαγή παραστάσεων !!

----------

